# Diving in to pressure!



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Got some good stuff today. A 5lb co2 tank, a gla v3 atomic regulator, bubble counter, diffuser. I just need a drop checker. I'm pretty excited to be trying out something new. When I ran my DIY co2 for a while my plants went crazy, I just hated having to do all the remaking and bottle filling messy sticky sugary mess. This will be fun. It's going on my 29g planted tank. I may need to add more light. It has a finnex planted plus. What doe everyone think? Add another one or something else? I also have ferts for EI dosing. I have some Lilly pipes on the way as well.

The haul!


----------



## oldpunk (Dec 9, 2012)

A good check valve is in order too.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Congrats on the new setup! Is the tubing CO2-rated or air-rated? Airline tubing has a tendency to become brittle and crack over time, as CO2 is corrosive to certain things.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

It's co2 rated tubing. Will a regular air checkvalve work or do you need a co2 rated check valve?


----------



## garstrom (Jan 5, 2014)

I believe a regular check valve would do the trick, I am in the process of installing a CO2 system as well, I am going to put 2 check valves in, just to be safe. One up by the tank and 1 by the CO2 tank itself. My system has to run about 12' and I am in the process of building a stand for the tank and my own DIY reactor.

I know_ Coralbandit_ had a thread here on "the CO2 gods have smiled" There is a lot of useful info there.

As for a drop checker I'm still shopping....Things have been a little slow for me due to a major surgery last month, so I'm not moving as fast as I'd like and it's frustrating not being able to get the stuff done as fast as I'd like.

Good luck, keep us posted.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

^+1^
Ben and Jc gave me great advice!
I can't find same dc I got because mine was glass and came with 4 DKH.
All the ones I saw with 4DKH solution were plastic crap ones(fluval...)
Go glass for under $12 and order or make your own 4 dkh.
I found a decent bottle for $6.Just can't find both together.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

apples and bananas,yummy


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

A regular check valve will do for awhile, but will suffer the same fate as regular airline tubing - it will become brittle and fail after time. I would buy a brass one if you can - brass is the suggested metal to use with gas systems.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Finally got everything up and running. After getting the co2 dialed in for two days my drop checker shows light green and my ph drops about 1 point. Using an up Aqua inline diffuser, glass bubble counter, glass drop checker, stainless check valves, and glass Lilly pipes. Got a shipment of plants and got it all planted. Also started EI dosing again. Before all this I switched my substrate from pfs to Eco complete capped with black blasting sand. I've already seen a ton of growth in just the few days that it's been up and running. Here's a pic of my tank and I'll post another one in a week so I can see a visual of the plant growth.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Didn't have time to update but better late than never. After running this setup for a About a month now, the difference is unreal. Have to trim every week because the growth rate is rediculous. Not complaining. EI dosing and co2 makes a big difference. Battling some bba on the driftwood, h202 is helping. It can get difficult to keep up with maintenance with my busy schedule but I'm managing. Thinking about adding another light so I can start a carpet. I also have to move this tank downstairs because the floor is starting to move. I can see the drywall screws popping out in the ceiling underneath the tank. Landlord might not be too happy if it gets worse. Other than that pressurized is the only way for me to fly now. Starting to gather parts for another co2 system to setup.

No full tank shot right now but here's a few pics of what's going on.
The setup, tank in top is the co2 one. Sorry about the glare.

Some pearling plants
Ludwigia

A limnophilia species

An awesome rare crypt species. This plant exploded with growth, now have the mother and three baby plants.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

My tank is not what it could be but I agree that co2 is best improvement I have made in last 10 years.
Still learning myself and having a hard time finding my aquatic priorities!
Love the limno!


----------

